

Google To Bring Free Turn-By-Turn GPS Navigation To The iPhone - xonder
http://appadvice.com/appnn/2010/04/google-bring-free-turnbyturn-navigation-iphone/

======
j79
When it's time to replace an iPhone, one might stop and think, "You know, that
Google Maps app is awesome...I wonder what else Google has in Android that is
just as cool??"

Or, "Love Google Map? Get the entire suite with Android."

